# Regional Forums > United States > North West US >  **Portland Metro Reptile Expo - JAN 17**

## NWReptileExpos

Celebrating 10 years!

19th Portland Metro Reptile Expo 
Saturday, January 17, 2015
Portland Holiday Inn (I-205)
8439 NE Columbia Blvd.
Portland, OR 97220

*NWReptileExpos.com*

*2015 N.W.R.E. EVENT DATES*:
January 17 - Portland, OR
May 9 - Renton, WA (last show at Renton venue, as we are upgrading to a larger facility in 2016!)
August 29 - Portland, OR

----------


## Polyangler

How is this expo? Lots of breeders/vendors? Thinking about taking the fam, but want to make sure it'll be worth a 2 hour one way trip with my 3 year old daughter  :Razz:

----------

